# 8 câu hỏi bạn nên tự hỏi bản thân trước khi quyết định ăn kiêng



## Vũ Thu Hằng (13/11/18)

*Một chế độ ăn kiêng dựa trên khoa học và nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia có thể rất thành công trong việc giúp một số người đạt được mục tiêu giảm cân của họ.*

Một kế hoạch giảm cân hợp lý có thể giúp rèn luyện những điều cơ bản về lựa chọn thực phẩm lành mạnh, kiểm soát khẩu phần ăn, lập kế hoạch cho thực đơn trong tuần và nhiều hơn nữa. Nó cũng có thể mang lại sự hỗ trợ và động lực cho những người cảm thấy mông lung hoặc bối rối với việc giảm cân.

Một số chế độ ăn uống giảm cân thậm chí còn loại bỏ những phỏng đoán hoặc nhầm lẫn về việc ăn kiêng bằng cách cung cấp kế hoạch bữa ăn hàng ngày, công thức nấu ăn và danh sách thực phẩm cần mua.

Cho dù bạn chọn giảm cân bằng cách tuân theo một kế hoạch ăn uống ít chất béo, kế hoạch giảm cân low-carb hoặc kế hoạch ăn tất cả các loại thực phẩm một cách vừa phải, điều quan trọng là nó phải phù hợp với sở thích cá nhân và thể trạng của bạn.

Thành công cuối cùng không phải là bạn đã giảm cân nhanh đến mức nào, mà hơn nữa đó là bạn có thể duy trì cân nặng lý tưởng đó hay không.

Nếu bạn xác định rằng việc bắt đầu một kế hoạch ăn uống giảm cân cụ thể là một bước tiến tốt giúp bạn tới gần hơn với cân nặng lý tưởng của bạn, bạn sẽ chọn đi theo phương pháp giảm cân nào? Dưới đây là 8 câu hỏi bạn nên tự hỏi bản thân trước khi quyết định đi theo một kế hoạch ăn uống giảm cân nào đó.



​
*1. Chế độ ăn kiêng đó có dựa trên các nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng có khoa học, hợp lý và đã được chứng minh không?*
Đây là phương pháp giảm cân với tốc độ hợp lý khoảng 2 kg mỗi tuần hay là một giải pháp giảm cân cấp tốc? Nếu nghe có vẻ đây là phương pháp giảm cân quá tốt đến nỗi khó tin thì chắc chắn đó không phải một phương pháp giảm cân hợp lý và an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn.

*2. Các loại thực phẩm trong kế hoạch ăn uống này có hấp dẫn đối với bạn không?*
Danh sách các loại thực phẩm được giới hạn trong phương pháp ăn kiêng bạn đang cân nhắc tốt nhất nên đủ phong phú và đem lại cho bạn cảm giác thích thú để bạn luôn mong chờ tới bữa ăn. Nếu bạn không thực sự thích thú với các loại thực phẩm đó, cơ hội bạn sẽ duy trì với phương pháp giảm cân này là vô cùng mỏng manh.

*3. Kế hoạch ăn uống này có phù hợp với lống sống của bạn không?*
Nếu bạn không có thời gian cho việc mua sắm các nguyên liệu có chút kỳ lạ với bạn và nấu các món ăn phức tạp, một kế hoạch ăn uống giảm cân đòi hỏi cần dành nhiều thời gian cho việc chuẩn bị thức ăn có thể sẽ khiến bạn thất vọng.

Bạn chắc chắn sẽ làm tốt hơn với một kế hoạch mà bạn có thể lựa chọn các thực phẩm cơ bản và chuẩn bị cho việc nấu nướng một cách nhanh chóng, hoặc thậm chí bạn cũng có thể thử sử dụng một dịch vụ cung cấp thức ăn và đồ uống dành cho người ăn kiêng.

*4. Bạn thích được lựa chọn hay bạn thích được chỉ dẫn cụ thể hơn?*
Bạn có mong muốn kế hoạch ăn kiêng của bạn cho phép bạn được thoả sức sáng tạo và lựa chọn các loại thực phẩm lành mạnh? Hay bạn thích một kế hoạch ăn kiêng cung cấp và hướng dẫn bạn ăn những gì cho bữa sáng, bữa trưa và bữa tối mỗi ngày?

*5. Gia đình bạn sẽ ăn cùng loại thức ăn với bạn hay bạn cần phải chuẩn bị riêng thức ăn cho các thành viên khác trong gia đình?*
Nếu bạn không sống một mình, tốt nhất nên lựa chọn một kế hoạch ăn uống mà cả gia đình bạn có thể ăn cùng. Hoặc không, bạn cần chấp nhận rằng bạn có thể phải chuẩn bị các bữa ăn riêng để đáp ứng nhu cầu ăn uống của mọi người trong gia đình.

*6. Bạn có thể duy trì kế hoạch này trong một thời gian dài mà không cảm thấy chán nản hay cảm thấy thiếu tự do không?*
Hãy chắc chắn rằng kế hoạch đó đủ phong phú để bạn có nhiều sự lựa chọn. Một chế độ ăn uống loại bỏ toàn bộ một nhóm thực phẩm nào đó hoặc chỉ cho phép sử dụng một vài loại thực phẩm mỗi ngày cuối cùng thường sẽ dẫn tới thất bại, ngay cả đối với những người có nhiều động lực, kiên định và có kỷ luật nhất.

*7. Đây có phải một kế hoạch mà bạn có thể thực hiện lâu dài miễn là bạn thích? Hay chỉ là một kế hoạch có điểm bắt đầu và kết thúc? Nếu có điểm kết thúc, bạn sẽ có chiến lược gì để biến nó thành kế hoạch ăn uống mà bạn có thể theo suốt đời?*
Cuối cùng, một chế độ ăn uống phù hợp với bạn phải là một kế hoạch bền vững giúp nuôi dưỡng bạn đúng cách và giữ cho bạn ở trọng lượng khỏe mạnh trong thời gian dài sau giảm cân.

*8. Khi bạn đọc qua kế hoạch của bạn và tưởng tượng bản thân sẽ làm theo nó, bạn cảm thấy lạc quan và phấn khích hay sợ hãi?*
Hãy lắng nghe từ chính tiếng lòng của bạn. Nếu bạn cảm thấy kế hoạch này không đúng, có lẽ nó không thực sự phù hợp với bạn.

Nếu một kế hoạch ăn kiêng không giúp bạn đạt được mục tiêu giảm cân của mình, hãy tính toán lại và lựa chọn một kế hoạch khác phù hợp với bạn hơn. Cuối cùng, chúc bạn sẽ thành công với kế hoạch giảm cân của mình!

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

